# Newbie



## Fritzgirl (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi, I just registered to the forums. I have 1 cat named Fritz, and 2 dogs and 1 hamster. Fritz was a stray that no one claimed










I haven't gotten his tag an d collar yet, but I will soon. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Fritzgirl (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

and glad you found us! What a pretty kitty, look forward to hearing more about you both and the extended furrfamily!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Fritzgirl. Welcome to the forum! Fritz sure is a cutie!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Oooh, what a cute kitten. Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Fritzgirl -


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Fritzgirl! Welcome!  Thanks for sharing the pic of Fritz! I am adopting a cat tomorrow that looks like he could be Fritz's Brother! How beautiful your Fritz is!! See you in the Forum :wink:


----------



## Fritzgirl (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks! Everyone is so nice here!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Fritz is adorable!!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello  
Fritz looks really lovely - a very cool cat 8) 

seashell


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Fritz is so cute, I hope to see more pictures


----------



## Fritzgirl (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll get more pics soon. He likes the camera.lol
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Fritzgirl! I'm so glad you took in Fritz, and that both of you found us. You'll find some great people here.


----------

